# Help!! I need a buddy.



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a finca on the outskirts of Villena (60kms NWof Alicante) which hopefully will be our retirement home in the near future,and I,m sad to say I discovered a burglary in June ( done between Oct/07 and June).I have very limited Spanish but want to visit my neighbours with an English/Spanish speaking buddy who can introduce me and perhaps I can ask them to keep a watch over my property, (and maybe they may have info on our burglary also). Is there anyone in the area of Caudette, Villena or Yecla who would be willing to help me , I will willingly pay any fuel expenses incurred?.I also want to know any meeting places for expats in these areas , so we can get info on Spanish dos and donts especially as we have been badly advised on our house insurance from our Spanish bank and have now lost a fortune in being underinsured.(Didnt know the kitchen and bathroom were contents and not part of building !). We are coming over again next week and would really appreciate any help we can get.We simply cant afford to make any more mistakes.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

psavage said:


> I have a finca on the outskirts of Villena (60kms NWof Alicante) which hopefully will be our retirement home in the near future,and I,m sad to say I discovered a burglary in June ( done between Oct/07 and June).I have very limited Spanish but want to visit my neighbours with an English/Spanish speaking buddy who can introduce me and perhaps I can ask them to keep a watch over my property, (and maybe they may have info on our burglary also). Is there anyone in the area of Caudette, Villena or Yecla who would be willing to help me , I will willingly pay any fuel expenses incurred?.I also want to know any meeting places for expats in these areas , so we can get info on Spanish dos and donts especially as we have been badly advised on our house insurance from our Spanish bank and have now lost a fortune in being underinsured.(Didnt know the kitchen and bathroom were contents and not part of building !). We are coming over again next week and would really appreciate any help we can get.We simply cant afford to make any more mistakes.


Hi

Sorry to hear that. I didnt know that kitchen & bathroom were contents either!!!! I'm insured through a bank also

Sorry I cant help, a little too far away from you.
Are you near SAX? (Apologies for being to lazy to check the map)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I just wanted to say also ..... you'll ingratiate yourself much more with your neighbours by having a go yourself, rather than taking a complete stranger with you. Its a bit daunting at first, but with hand signals and a bit of a grasp of basic hello / how are you / my name is ...., you might be suprised


----------



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes just up from Sax, but as I want to know more about the area(we are having a fast trainline built very closeby- which I didnt know about either, and our land has been trespassed by workmen!!! who had our fences down to reroute waterpipes) the questions are too indepth for my bit of Spanish vocabulary I really do need a translator, and I,m now out of pocket by £10,000 so I cant afford to be paying a translator either.I really hope someone from the surrounding area can help us.Check your insurance I didnt get an English version from Lacaixa and the loss adjuster has decided we were only insured for 16%of the required amount so payout is 16% too, and the "building "is just bricks and mortar and nothing else.I am still fighting the bank after 3 mths, need to discover where to go to from here, cos bank isnt very helpful.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

psavage said:


> Yes just up from Sax, but as I want to know more about the area(we are having a fast trainline built very closeby- which I didnt know about either, and our land has been trespassed by workmen!!! who had our fences down to reroute waterpipes) the questions are too indepth for my bit of Spanish vocabulary I really do need a translator, and I,m now out of pocket by £10,000 so I cant afford to be paying a translator either.I really hope someone from the surrounding area can help us.Check your insurance I didnt get an English version from Lacaixa and the loss adjuster has decided we were only insured for 16%of the required amount so payout is 16% too, and the "building "is just bricks and mortar and nothing else.I am still fighting the bank after 3 mths, need to discover where to go to from here, cos bank isnt very helpful.


You really need to seek the advice of a solicitor to see if you can claim damages from the contractor .... I know that may cost money but you dont know what the ramifications of having those water pipes re routed i

So is the issue the waterpipe damage or the insurance claim being short paid?


----------



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

There's no damage been caused other than the removal of the fencing(though this was supposed to be re-installed after work finishes) However we have a solicitor(original conveyancing one) looking into why the trainline didnt show on any searches but he hasnt given us any extra details we dont already know other than we will lose some land and therefore in time will be offered compensation for the loss(eventually). My theory is the house has been safe until workmen came onto the land and removed the fencing while we werent there and then obviously realised over time there was no-one living there.The rest is upto your imagination but police didnt want to know about the men at all.They just keep saying Banditos!I am instructing another solicitor to investigate as I only purchased 2 yrs ago and question why no searches showed train up , or did they?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

psavage said:


> My theory is the house has been safe until workmen came onto the land and removed the fencing while we werent there and then obviously realised over time there was no-one living there.The rest is upto your imagination but police didnt want to know about the men at all.


It's a safe hypothesis. But if the original workmen are still about it's VERY unlikely to be them. If there are any missing - Bob's your uncle. But if they're missing - they're probably out of the country.

If you're leaving the house unattended - ALARM IT with remote support. If nothing else it will send them off to look elsewhere. I know it's expensive.


----------



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

We are getting an alarm fitted in the next 2 wks, but having discovered the police wont go out to an alarm call unless a keyholder is present and checked the property first (and I dont have a keyholder, cos I dont know anyone around there - hence my reason for posting this in the first place!) theres no point in monitoring it anyway.Again as I have limited Spanish I cant converse effectively with the workmen to discover info on their activities and the police not being interrested, hence I need a buddy!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

psavage said:


> We are getting an alarm fitted in the next 2 wks, but having discovered the police wont go out to an alarm call unless a keyholder is present and checked the property first (and I dont have a keyholder, cos I dont know anyone around there - hence my reason for posting this in the first place!) theres no point in monitoring it anyway.Again as I have limited Spanish I cant converse effectively with the workmen to discover info on their activities and the police not being interrested, hence I need a buddy!!


Yes you're right, and it was for that reason we chose an alarm which notifies our keyholder / locksmith rather than the police - ours cost €600

If you look for a locksmith locally you will probably find one thats English. Failing that (the reason I asked if you were near SAX) I can put you in touch with someone who might have contacts in that area. It is _possible_ that he might come down if you paid his expenses, but I can't say for sure


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

psavage said:


> We are getting an alarm fitted in the next 2 wks, but having discovered the police wont go out to an alarm call unless a keyholder is present and checked the property first (and I dont have a keyholder, cos I dont know anyone around there - hence my reason for posting this in the first place!)


SOME OF THE ALARM COMPANIES offer a keyholder service. We declined it - but because if we're away for any time - my inlaws are in residence. 

If they are kept advised when you will/wont be there - they'll send the police/GC straight there - and will attend. 

Spanish is NOT an issue either with them - as if they KNOW they have to use English you will get called by an English operator. We were asked as I have a teensy weensy accent  

BY THE WAY do not fit an external alarm bell. Legally it has some liability issues. If anybody is annoyed or surprised and as a result has an issue - you're liable. here there was a HUGE campaign by the police. An unmonitored sytem is SFA use here - nobody bothers until the bell really pisses them off - then they'll complain and the police hit you with a fine. The reason that nobody is going to pop in for a look, is that most gangs now are organised and armed.

Bit surprised at the police response - as the first thing the GUARDIA CIVIL/POLICE do here do is tell everybody to GET OUT (checking ID's) incl owners and unsnap their side arms.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> SOME OF THE ALARM COMPANIES offer a keyholder service. We declined it - but because if we're away for any time - my inlaws are in residence.
> 
> If they are kept advised when you will/wont be there - they'll send the police/GC straight there - and will attend.
> 
> ...



I fear this is going to be a local issue again
IN CB North we hear that Police are very slow to react to alarms, presumably for us because we are not in the town

Instead we have an alarm connected to several points which we find is more effective

We do have an outside box and in my view it is of absolute importance that prospective thiefs see that so that they know any break in will cause people to know they are there.

We did check before having it fitted, as we discovered securitas dont fit them as a rule .......... the report back was that as long as it didn't keep going off all the time it would be OK .... so you have to be sure you have a decent one that won't keep tripping 

I suggest local investigation on boxes is probably a good thing


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> We do have an outside box and in my view it is of absolute importance that prospective thiefs see that so that they know any break in will cause people to know they are there.
> 
> I suggest local investigation on boxes is probably a good thing


We have the EXTERNAL BOX and 3M reflecting stickers all over but the bell is not active. The GC made it clear that they'll appear if called. If it's a nuisance call you're knacked. If it's genuine - fine. The internal alarm is enough to wake the neighbourhood. 

ALSO if you have monitoring PAY for an additional GSM line. The standard event is to cut phone lines prior to invasion. Ours is sheathed in armoured tubing but we've GSM (mobile) too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> ALSO if you have monitoring PAY for an additional GSM line. The standard event is to cut phone lines prior to invasion. Ours is sheathed in armoured tubing but we've GSM (mobile) too.


Yes for sure thats good advice ....... and make sure if you already have one that it is now registered with the phone company


----------



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

As we hadnt been to property for 6 mths the Police werent interested as we couldnt give a date of the burglary, as to an alarm I know max time for ringing is 10mins in rural areas but as I have no closeby neighbours it shouldnt be that much of a loud nuisance to anybody (except the workman of the trainline of course). We will make more enquiries as to moitoring but 30€ mth is a lot to pay if they dont go out quick to a response(the new legislation out recently states they wont respond to a call if no keyholder is present AFTER checking it isnt a false alarm!!!I was looking at a full perimeter alarm which is very costly with an extra noisy siren outside-I,d like to stop them before they get in not after. I,m confused as to getting a basic package alarm or a total cover one, or inside pirs or all doors and windows(11 entrances in all-hence cost, especially as it now houses less than half the value it had in it and I,m not replacing anything(except cooking and fridge) till we move permanently.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Being underinsured has forced your insurer to 'Apply The Average', e.g. If the current re-building valuation of a property is twice the amount that it is insured for then you only receive half of the loss that you have suffered. A lot of people underinsure on the premise that there will not be a total loss and it saves money, if you pay half the premium you get what you pay for.

Now 74% uninsured sounds to me that you possibly only insured to the amount of a loan, maybe wrong but what figure did you insure for, and why?

I do not believe that permanent fixtures such as bathroom and kitchen fittings are classed as contents, are the wall and floor tiles classed as contents as well? Only things that you would 'reasonably' take with you when you sell are classed as contents, such as a free standing fridge freezer.

Insurance is insurance wherever you are, yours is most probably underwritten by a Lloyds syndicate that wouldn't agree to a stupid definition of contents. Get your policy schedule translated into English and then read every word of it.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

psavage said:


> I,d like to stop them before they get in not after.


Mmm that could lead to FALSE alarms if dogs/pigs etc get in. Even the alarm Co's will get fair miffed if the neighbours cat keeps setting it off. 

Plus I'm not sure that trespass is looked at in the same way as B&E. 

A loud alarm in rural areas serves no purpose if there's nobody there to listen. The "ladrones" will know and also have a 2KG sledge handy too. I have heard of (illegally) silenced .22's being used to switch off bells/sirens too.

I know what you're facing. We have a mate who inherited a finca when his old man died. He cant drive so cant get there. He'd leave the door unlocked if it was not for squatters. His dads ex Sargent goes now and uses the garden for veggies.

Speak to SECURITAS etc about key holder services.


----------



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

My insurance was done by Lacaixa with mortgage but because it was in Spanish and not offered English translation we stupidly assumed "continente" meant contents not the building.We now know it was only 6000€ contents cover ,( the building is 172,000) which is ok, but as my english policy is a blanket policy for £1m and contents is £100,000, didnt think the "continente"was much different to my present one. I,m sure loads of english are mis-sold this type of policy when then buy a "holiday home" they assume you wont have much in it.Yes the Spanish policies do class "kitchen furniture"ie.cupbords, worktops etc as contents and bathrooms also I,ve had 8 policies described to me, although I had to get to the nitty gritty , and they all were the same.You make assumptions but only when a claim is ongoing do you find out what mistakes can be made.Spanish policies even incl coving and suspended ceilings as contents , ie. if its not as per the original bricks and mortar building its contents!.So to avoid our catastrophe you have to allow for this as thats what has caused a huge amount to be added to my "values".I have been told theres an insurance ombudsman who we can refer to for arbitration,and anyone who can shed more light on that I,d be grateful.Yes we will monitor if we can get a keyholder.Must admit we are feeling negative as to satisfactory protection , as Spain is rife with burglaries at the moment We are still awaiting an english translation of our policy after 2 mths.We didnt ask for a policy so we didnt apply the values, the bank automatically did it for their protection and we stupidly believed the manager who said we were well protected!


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

psavage said:


> My insurance was done by Lacaixa with mortgage but because it was in Spanish and not offered English translation we stupidly assumed "continente" meant contents not the building.We now know it was only 6000€ contents cover ,( the building is 172,000) which is ok, but as my english policy is a blanket policy for £1m and contents is £100,000, didnt think the "continente"was much different to my present one. I,m sure loads of english are mis-sold this type of policy when then buy a "holiday home" they assume you wont have much in it.Yes the Spanish policies do class "kitchen furniture"ie.cupbords, worktops etc as contents and bathrooms also I,ve had 8 policies described to me, although I had to get to the nitty gritty , and they all were the same.You make assumptions but only when a claim is ongoing do you find out what mistakes can be made.Spanish policies even incl coving and suspended ceilings as contents , ie. if its not as per the original bricks and mortar building its contents!.So to avoid our catastrophe you have to allow for this as thats what has caused a huge amount to be added to my "values".I have been told theres an insurance ombudsman who we can refer to for arbitration,and anyone who can shed more light on that I,d be grateful.Yes we will monitor if we can get a keyholder.Must admit we are feeling negative as to satisfactory protection , as Spain is rife with burglaries at the moment We are still awaiting an english translation of our policy after 2 mths.We didnt ask for a policy so we didnt apply the values, the bank automatically did it for their protection and we stupidly believed the manager who said we were well protected!


Please try to post using paragraphs, reading this is like wrestling an aligator.

As a qualified and registered insurance broker I shall give you this advice, albeit that general insurance is not my specialist area.

Firstly, I wouldn't think that 172,000 euros would be sufficient to demolish a total loss, clear the site and rebuild the house, as should be the case.

Secondly, if the bank was aware that bathroom and kitchen fittings form part of the contents, how in God's name did they come up with only 6000 euros? I still don't think that they form part of the contents as they are securely fitted to the main structure. This has all the hallmarks of the bank covering up for one of it's employee's cock ups.

Ask them these two questions and don't go away without an answer.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

psavage said:


> As we hadnt been to property for 6 mths the Police werent interested as we couldnt give a date of the burglary, as to an alarm I know max time for ringing is 10mins in rural areas but as I have no closeby neighbours it shouldnt be that much of a loud nuisance to anybody (except the workman of the trainline of course). We will make more enquiries as to moitoring but 30€ mth is a lot to pay if they dont go out quick to a response(the new legislation out recently states they wont respond to a call if no keyholder is present AFTER checking it isnt a false alarm!!!I was looking at a full perimeter alarm which is very costly with an extra noisy siren outside-I,d like to stop them before they get in not after. I,m confused as to getting a basic package alarm or a total cover one, or inside pirs or all doors and windows(11 entrances in all-hence cost, especially as it now houses less than half the value it had in it and I,m not replacing anything(except cooking and fridge) till we move permanently.



But getting back to the original subject, I presume you dont want to take me up on the offer?


----------



## psavage (Sep 15, 2008)

I would certainly accept any offer of a contact nearer Villena, Sax isnt that far away, and maybe I might gain more info about my locality, thankyou.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

psavage said:


> I would certainly accept any offer of a contact nearer Villena, Sax isnt that far away, and maybe I might gain more info about my locality, thankyou.


Could you pass your email address to me by pm so I can pass it on to him. He is a moderator on another forum and doesn't come on here


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Could you pass your email address to me by pm so I can pass it on to him. He is a moderator on another forum and doesn't come on here


Well he has agreed to help you, and he has numerous contacts in your town that can help you with things ....... do you still want him to help as you didn't pm me


----------

